

Steam malware empties your Steam Wallet account - Varcht
http://www.delhidailynews.com/news/Steam-malware-empties-your-Steam-Wallet-account-1410670450/

======
tzs
The link evidently goes to a version of the story that was taken down to be
replaced. All that shows up is a single comment.

This appears to be the link to the correct story:

[http://www.delhidailynews.com/news/New-malware-piggybacks-
on...](http://www.delhidailynews.com/news/New-malware-piggybacks-on-Twitch-
Chat-to-drain-Steam-Wallet-1410715275/)

